# rear end couch



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

does any one know whats done to the rear ends of the cars to make them a couch? i have an extra 65 and want to do this so i can have it in my room


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 15 2009, 05:43 AM~13893884
> *does any one know whats done to the rear ends of the cars to make them a couch? i have an extra 65 and want to do this so i can have it in my room
> *


A friend of mine just made a frame out of extra 2x4's that were laying around and I think screwed through the frame into the seat for stability. 


If you're going for something a little less 'ghetto' than that you really just have to build a frame to whatever size and liking you want out of whatever you want, and then put the seats in.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

any pics?


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

This is what my friend did. Like I said before, kinda ghetto. But if you have a frame or something like that to start out, you could build a box around it to get it up to the right height too, cuz this one sits on the floor


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@May 15 2009, 04:27 PM~13898385
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:| thats not what im talking about, im talking about using the rear of the car as a couch


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 15 2009, 10:05 PM~13902721
> *:| thats not what im talking about, im talking about using the rear of the car as a couch
> *


:roflmao: Close but no cigar. you want to weld a structure to support the rear of the used car. wood will suffice to put the seat in the trunk, but might as well use steel. good luck with the build. they always look sweet

nothing is done except removing trunk lid components and sealing off the front portion(wheel wells)


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blacksmith_@May 16 2009, 01:19 AM~13902803
> *:roflmao: Close but no cigar. you want to weld a structure to support the rear of the used car. wood will suffice to put the seat in the trunk, but might as well use steel. good luck with the build. they always look sweet
> 
> nothing is done except removing trunk lid components and sealing off the front portion(wheel wells)
> *


but whats done to hold the seat up? my dad is an upholster but should i just use the rear seat of the car and put a metal under it tp support it?

the rear seat is comfortable as is :biggrin:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

:0


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

im gonna do that to a extra caddi i got but im gonna use the trunk of the car to make it


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

i havent started on it yet but i plan on using the back seat on it and i bought some rear door pannels out of a coupe to use for the sides and cutting the roof off and using the factory vinal top to fill in the back


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

and i got a 91 tc om throwin away thinkin of makin a couch out of that to


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

take pics. im going to use a 65 bel air, but know one will know what it is since the lights are on the trunk of the car except for one and there is no trim or anything, fuck it all just tell everyone is a 65 impala


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

im thinking of doing this instead..just because you would be able to seee the lights and tell what it is, also the bumper wont be issue


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

those things arent cheap


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 16 2009, 01:05 AM~13902721
> *:| thats not what im talking about, im talking about using the rear of the car as a couch
> *


You said couch and that was the closest I had for a couch with the rear end of the car, lol. But these things don't run cheap at all. Although I suppose they're a bit cheaper if you make them rather than buy them.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@May 16 2009, 11:20 AM~13904720
> *You said couch and that was the closest I had for a couch with the rear end of the car, lol.  But these things don't run cheap at all.  Although I suppose they're a bit cheaper if you make them rather than buy them.
> *


 :uh: well the closest i have to a couch with the rear end of a car is a couch with a hot wheels toy underneath it :uh: :uh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@May 16 2009, 11:38 AM~13904831
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good idea, no more beating my meat


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 16 2009, 11:26 AM~13904744
> *:uh:  well the closest i have to a couch with the rear end of a car is a couch with a hot wheels toy underneath it  :uh:  :uh:
> *


:uh:


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 15 2009, 10:24 PM~13902829
> *but whats done to hold the seat up? my dad is an upholster but should i just use the rear seat of the car and put a metal under it tp support it?
> 
> the rear seat is comfortable as is :biggrin:
> *


 hold the seat up with steel. make a cage to support the car and fabricate a seat mount that ties into the cage. everything will be hidden


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

this one is the shit... got no idea how to make it but i just want one


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

i wanna make one out of my parts car :yes: :yes:


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

Which parts car - Aint they all PARTS CARS ?????????


How the fuck you gonna make a couch out of a car ??? You cant even make scrap metal out of a car ...................!!!!!!!!!!



HAHAHA


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@May 17 2009, 06:29 AM~13910737
> *this one is the shit... got no idea how to make it but i just want one
> 
> 
> ...


damn a fifty nine. Nice


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@May 18 2009, 04:50 PM~13923739
> *i wanna make one out of my parts car :yes:  :yes:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@Jul 16 2009, 03:39 AM~14490011
> *:0  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 thats like the perfect shape


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@Jul 16 2009, 02:39 AM~14490011
> *:0  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet :thumbsup:


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

:yes:


----------

